# Has anyone used these?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just found this and was wodering if anyone has used one. I may order one.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/supcut34.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I drill mine with normal drill bit. It's too easy to round off blanks on lathe without using one of these. I don't see the need in one myself. That is a lot of drilling to drill the 7mm hole and rounding of blank all in one step.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby.....I'm with slipknot on this. Use that KIS (keep it simple) technique. You should not have any problems turning 3/4" square stock for those pens. Use that 28 bucks and buy something else...8*)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have only had a couple of blow outs when drilling so I guess I really don't need one. I am going to pour some of my 2 part poly and see what it will do. Vasoline and pvc pipe with a long bolt to hold the tubes in the middle.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just drill and pull up to clear sawdust and will minimize blowout. What are you doing with vasoline and pvc?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a gal of 2 part poly liquid plastic. I am going to pour me some blanks and see if I can turn them. It is crystal clear when set and don't smell as bad as resin. It is the same stuff that the guy that makes the catus pens uses.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, good idea. Yea, I was wondering on that one. Send some pics of how it turns out. Just curious. Did you seem my web page a while back with pens with other wood inserts inlaid? These are really a blast to make and can experiment with different cut angles and using multiple wood veriations in pens. These are really cool make and look great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to get there (as good as you)one of these days. Still got lots of sawdust to make lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No, its not that anyone is good, they are really as easy to make as any other pen, just a few more steps in preparing the blanks. Turning is the same as any other pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thing is I am willing to try almost anything LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby..try swirling a little colored dye or something like that in the clear poly before it sets up..Bet that's what was done with the blue blank I turned in the pix on the other thread... Course the ready-to-turn blanks in poly with the tubes already in them are on special for about 2.99 at Rockler right now I think...Price on link is 4.99, but they had a bin of them today at the lower price.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11157

jim


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Bobby...I use a drill press vise similar to this one

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1611776832

It is so easy to line up pen blanks and antler to drill.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Old lady will kill me if I buy anymore stuff for the shop. :smile:LOL

But that looks like it would work good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

when she does - can I have yer tools?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple that are a little less expensive.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------

